# Never Ending Person Game Part 3



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Why not meet up in the chatroom 
it has a *games room* where you can challenge each other to a game
from one of these threads  

All the help and information you will need to navigate 
your way around the Chat Room

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my signature or the post at the top of this board 


*If your already a Charter VIP*  
​


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

matthew walthue


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Woody Harrelson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Eva Green


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

benny hill


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

harriet harmon


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hugh heffner


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

henry cooper


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

colin firth


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

fiona phillips


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

peter crouch


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

catherine zita jones


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

jessica simpson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Susie Quatro


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

tim robbins


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Rubens Barrichello (F1 driver!)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

bella swan...  twilight fan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

jack black


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Boris Johnson


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

julia roberts


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

roger moore


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

misha barton


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

barry white


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

will young


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

yvette fielding


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

frank skinner


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

simon le bonn


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

bette midler


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

marilyn monroe


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

madonna richie


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Rick Astley  ( a blast from the 80s      )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oh i used to love him  

adrian mole


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

michael jackson


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

janet jackson


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

janet street porter


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

postman pat


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

peter andre


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Andrea McLean


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Meryl Streep


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

stephanie meyer


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Mel Gibson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Gracie Fields


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Gary Glitter


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooops, should have started with a 'F' Jaynee!

Fearne Cotton


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

charles bronson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Bobby Davro


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Bobby Brown


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

burt lancaster


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Bill Bailey


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Jaynee - first name should start with 1st letter of last name!

Barack Obama


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

wincey wilice


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

whitney housten


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hugh Grant


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

gary newman


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nina simone


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

someone told me that you had to use the first letter of the first mane not second, as i thought you could use either 

nick knowles


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*jaynee*, if we used the first letter of the first name then we would be stuck on the same letter, so wouldn`t be much fun really 

Kim Basinger


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ryan phillipe


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Paul Newman


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

rosesarered - well thats what ithought anyway seems like she didnt know what she was on a bout then 

Neil diamond


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Dolly Parton (howdy!   )


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Paul Ogrady


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Olivia Newton John  (guess you can use N or J to start with for next one   )


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

noel edmonds


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

eva cassidy


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Cilla Black


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

bobby brown


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

billy connely


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

carol vorderman


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Vera Lynn


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

leonardo dicaprio


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Donna Summer


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

simon Mayo


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

tommy walsh


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

will smith


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

samule jackson


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

jenny falckner


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

faye dunaway


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Fred Astaire


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

anna friel


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

freddie murcury


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

michael jackson


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Janet Jackson


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Julia Roberts


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ricky hatton


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

robert deniro


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

debra messing


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

michelle gayle god knows where she came from


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

gordon ramsay


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

Robbie williams


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

wesley snipes


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

stephen seagal


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

susan sarandon


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

quintin tarantino


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

timothy dalton


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

david beckham ( whit woo   )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

ben shepard


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sarah harding


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

harry potter


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

penelope cruz


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

colin firth


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

freddie prince junior


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

judge judy


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

jools holand


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

harrold robins


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

richard medley


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

marilyn monroe


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

michelle gale


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

gary oldman


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Owen Wilson


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

will smith


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sam fox


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

freddie mercury


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

mr blobby


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

barry mcguigan


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

marco piere white


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

will smith


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

simon cowell


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

craig david


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

david gray!!  (I must confess I went to a concert in Brixton and I thought that we were going to see Craig David and in fact it was David Gray on the stage!!)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ha ha you wre a big fan then  

gordon ramsay


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies can you get into Chat ​


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

rita hayworth


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hayden patriette


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

peter davidson


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

brad pitt


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Patricia Arquette


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

angelina jolie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Julia Roberts


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

Robert downey junior


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

jane fonda


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

freddie mercury


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Michael Flatley


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

frank butcher ?!?!?!?!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

he's famous isnt he - we all know who you mean  

brad pitt


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Paula Abdul (sp?)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

adrian edmundson


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ester ransom


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Richard Gere


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

gareth gates


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Gillian Taylforth


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

seen her in news this week finally dumped her rat of a bloke at last!!!!

timmy mallett


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Marie Osmond


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oscar wilde


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

William Hurt


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

harry hill


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hilary Clinton


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

christiano ronaldo


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Rupert Bear


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Barbara Bush


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

basil brush


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Bernie Ecclestone


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Esther Ranzen


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ruby Wax


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

will smith


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sharon Osborne


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

olivier martinez


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Thierry Henry


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

harry potter


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

peter pan!!!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

pingu the penguin    (sorry)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

peppa pig ha ha  

no best be serious .. peter andre ( that serious enough   )


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

adolf hitler


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Harry Hill


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i keep getting H  

ummm.....hugh hefner


----------

